# My Story- This is long. I need advice.



## Lake (Dec 14, 2010)

*My Story- I dont know what to do...*

My husband and I have been together for 5 years, married for 2. In the beginning everything was perfect. Sounds impossible but it really was..I thought. That lasted about a year. 
Once the year was up I found out a lot of what he told me in the beginning was lies. He has even admitted to me he lied because he KNEW I wouldn't give him a chance if I knew the truth. He lied about how many women he had been with before me, he told me he doesn't drink, he kept the fact from me that he sold and did drugs for a while..things I thought I could get past. 
Well we got engaged and set a date. We started looking for a house and his mom butted in. Everything we found wasn't "Where GOD wants us to be"...He listened to his mom totally ignoring my feelings on the decision. After all, its OUR house, our lives. Why does she need to get involved? We broke the wedding off and didn't speak for a few months. I started seeing someone else and so did he. 
All of a sudden out of the blue he contacts me. This was about 3 months after our break. Telling me he loves me and he wants me back. I didn't know he was seeing someone..he told me they used to be friends..yada, yada...Well I agree to meet w/ him to talk. The same day I got a msg from the girl he was seeing saying they are "in love" and I need to leave him alone, he hates me, his family hates me...anyways she told me he had stayed at her house, they had had sex..yeah. When I confronted him about it he denied it. Over and over and OVER. I believed him because everyone I talked to about her said shes INSANE. She had been admitted before and has lost her baby over her issues. Anyways. We started daiting again and 2 months later were engaged. 2 months after that we were married. 2 months after that I found out he DID lie to me about sleeping w/ her and then shortly after he told me I found out I was pregnant. 
Now, I have never been w/ any man other than my husband. I think of sex as something two people in LOVE should only experience. And I only wanted to experience it w/ the man I was going to spend the rest of my life with. I understand I can't expect him to feel the same way or to look at it the same...
After I had my baby I found out that I had something that could lead to cervical cancer. I found out that it was sexually transmitted. I would have never known about it if I hadn't had my baby. I could have gone years w/o knowing and it could have turned into cervical cancer. That was a hard one to swallow. 
We have had more problems w/ him lying to me and not being up front...but here recently...

My sister came to spend the night w/ us. Shes 18, hes 24,I'm 23. He got drunk, I went to bed early and he and my sister stayed up watching tv. I found out a week later that he was playing w/ her hair and he was trying to put his hand down her shirt. This is my SISTER! IN MY HOUSE. He wants me to stay after ALL the stuff I've been through. 

Me and our baby left for 2 days..I'm back at home..he says he wants to go to couples counseling but I don't know if it will work. I don't know if I want it to work. Part of me wants to stay but I think its just for the baby...Any advice?

Yesterday he sent me flowers and a card...


----------



## sbbs (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: My Story- I dont know what to do...*

Your husband sounds like he's not trustworthy at best. What a horrible situation to be in!

If I were you, I'd start with couple's counseling. If you decide you need to leave, you can always do that later. But if you leave now, you're making a decision you really can't go back on.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

He'sg you anything you want to hear. I would seriously start looking at legal options and wonder-"Is this the type of male influence I want my child to have?"


----------

